# [solved] Druckdialog funktioniert nicht mehr seit Update

## drakesoft

Hallo zusammen ich habe ein world update gemacht seit dem funktioniert der standart Druckdialog nicht mehr. Der Drucken button ist einfach Grau hinterlegt. Andere Programme wie Openoffice oder Adobe Reader, die einen eigenen Druckdialog haben machen keine Probleme. Anbei ein Screenshot von der ganzen sache. http://s3.directupload.net/images/090727/p3w4sab3.png

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Grüße

drakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Tue Jul 28, 2009 9:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Schau mal hier.

Das hat mir geholfen.

Wenn du irgendwann (z. B. nach einem Upadate) auch mal beim Öffnen des Drucker-Dialoges 100% CPU-Auslastung hast, findest du hier einen heißen Tipp. Obwohl das (bei mir bisher) nur bei einem (64Bit) Rechner aufgetreten ist.

----------

## drakesoft

Vielen Dank für deine hilfe. Funktioniert jetzt wieder super!

----------

